# Monstermobile bases?



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm thinking about having a go at creating some bases for the Aurora monstermobiles. I like doing dio work, and I've been playing with resin for a while now and think I could do it. I'd probably only do maybe 20 castings of each. Do you think it would be worth having a crack at it?
I'm still only contemplating, but some ideas are:
Each base themed
Aurora box-art style
Interlocking bases
I'm open to all advice you can think of!! I only have the Thronester kit at the moment, but I'll have the Go-cart soon (thanks Zorro!), and I don't think the others will be too hard to find.
It's still only a thought,and if anyone has suggestions (not anatomically impossible ones) please don't hesitate!!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Do It Do It Do It Do It !!!*

Chris I think this is the Best idea I've heard of in a long time...Box Art style you say? ...So lots of tombstones etc...:thumbsup: Count me in Mate!
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

No worries Mcdee!! :thumbsup:
Any suggestions?

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

One thing- realistic, or a style to fit in with the cars (Aurora style)?

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Definitely Aurora-styles bases to go with the Monstermobiles, Chris! Go, man!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the input James!:thumbsup: I'm tending to think that way myself. Another thing, large with heaps of goodies, or small with a few detail touches?
Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Chris, I was just studying the boxes from all the kits and Frankenstein, Dracula& Godzilla are driving past a Graveyard, the Wolf Man is passing a Haunted House (looks like the Bates Mansion) on a dirt road that could be heading to a graveyard...King Kong is in a Jungle and the Mummy driving through old Egyptian ruins...so 4 of the 6 are in the Graveyard ...Spooky! It wouldn't be out of line to have them all there but the concept of the Box Art is a very cool one and would be a winner:thumbsup: I think if you capture the feel of the Box art you'd only be extending the base 3" either side of the kit which would translate into 6" with an interlocking base ...lots of room for an old gnarled tree , tombstones... worn down graveyard fence , maybe even a bat, cat, rats...and don't forget a pumpkin or two (I know they aren't on the Box Art but what the heck)
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

My opinion...small(ish), with some detail touches, so we can put our own unique stamp on the base like we do on the monstermobiles.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great idea!!! there were some made years ago when the models were only recasts


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I heard that some were made a while ago but I never saw any...Does anyone recall ever seeing them or knows who made them?....Either way... Chris I'm lovin' the thought that you are considering this endeavor and I for one will want them all :thumbsup: I can see it now ...Bases that Aurora Should Have Made...:woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I think McDee has something on the size of the bases...plus the fact that they're driving past a graveyard...mwah ha ha...:devil:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Whatever gave you that idea?!?


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Sounds like a good idea to me! :thumbsup: I would say go for the Aurora style and the smaller size. I think the smaller size would look better with the rods. You thinking on going with a nameplate? Could always do the nameplae up as a road sign.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Rick. Coming from a respected base maker like you, it means a great deal. I only hope mine come up nearly as good as yours!
I think the smaller box art style would be the way to go. There are 6 cars with 3 themes so I don't know how I'd handle tying them all in together. I think I have a good feel for the Aurora style so making parts shouldn't(?) be a problem. I think the main thing would be to keep the "injection molded" feel to them. 

Chris.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks for the kind words Chris! Not so much the feel since you'll be sculpting in a different media than the kits were made in, but watch the style of the base in regards to the kit it's for. Example; the MS kits are not heavily textured, so for the GS bases I keep the detail and texture fairly basic.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That's exactly the style I was thinking of. I'm gonna have a look at the bases in my sons PS kits to get an idea of detail and scale effect. I don't think I'll be able to get hands on until I have the kits to hand, but in my experience, having the same style parts around to study helps me get the feel for the work I'm going to do (if that makes sense...). 

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looking at the Mummys' Chariot a lot of the ruins and the Cobra on the Box Art are straight from the original kit...The rest of them , let your imagination fly!!! Spooky Graveyard!...King Kong driving through a Jungle on Skull Island could have some of those Creepy over sized Spidery creatures and maybe Ann Darrow riding on his shoulder .Just a few thoughts...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

They're the kind of suggestions I'm after Mcdee!!:thumbsup: Keep 'em coming guys!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well a combo of tombstones, Spooky Ghost Trees old fencing a road in disrepair...maybe a manhole cover tilted up (with something peering out) about to be flattened These bases will be a customizing dream come true :thumbsup:I'm already looking at my Hanging Tree as part of the overall backdrop These are going to be cool
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

They're some bloody good ideas Denis!! The tombstones and fence are definitely on the list, and the manhole idea is a cool touch! I'm gonna try to find a way to inject some humour into each one. One tip, when the Chariot base is done, try to decypher the heiroglyphs....
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Anne Darrow hitch hiking on the side of the road.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Showing some leg? 

Chris.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

sounds like a blast . i'd be interested . 
hb


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks hb. I'll let everyone know when I've started and which base I'll pick on first. I've got a basic idea of what I'm going to do now, but there's still a lot of figuring out to do. I've organised the source for nameplates (thanks Fritz), and I've got some of the cars on their way.
I'm gonna carve the patterns rather than sculpt ( that's the way Lemon and Myers did it for Aurora), and I'll see how many motortools I can burn out. I'm really good at that!! 
Another question- do you want really detailed bases, or bases with no undercuts as Aurora bases would be ( due to limits of injection molding)? In other words, do you want an Aurora style base?
Also, please be patient with me. I've done plenty of bases for my dios, but I've never attempted anything like this before....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Another question- do you want really detailed bases, or bases with no undercuts as Aurora bases would be ( due to limits of injection molding)? In other words, do you want an Aurora style base?
> 
> Chris.


 Hey Chris make 'em true to Aurora, no undercuts...too much work...Make them so they can be accessorized...You can always add on :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Sounds good to me Mcdee!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Can't wait to decipher the hieroglyphs... sort of a homage to what Chris White did on the Three Stooges Kits?  These are fun kits, not to be taken seriously so humor incorporated into the bases is a Great idea ! The born Loser kits had that 'hand' as a running gag in all 3 of those kits, you could have a skeletal hand sticking out of the earth perhaps holding a road sign or nameplate?...just rambling thoughts and suggestions :freak::wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've already worked out the heiroglyphs Mcdee! Knowing your sense of humour, I think you'll get a kick out of them. There's gotta be at least one gag in amongst them all. I'll steal your idea of the manhole if that's OK. I've got that one pigeonholed for the Flivver....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Can't wait, Chris! :woohoo:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks James, but I haven't got a clue how long this is gonna take! I've never done casting on this scale before, so it's a learning experience for me. I haven't even got all of the cars yet!
The ideas are coming along, so it should start moving soon I hope...

Chris.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Found the pics of the Wolmans Wagon base I used to have. It was made by Garage Originals in 1991. They had the Monsters done in resin and some bases too . Wish id have kept it now!!! Look in my pictures to see them - I has 3 photos.
Steve


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks heaps for that Steve!! How big would you say the base is in length and width? That one's much simpler than what I was planning, so I might have to revise some of my ideas. The Flivver base looks like a very large piece!! I'm wondering if you guys would have the room to display 6 bases of this size?!? Base size is my overriding concern at the moment. I've just put the thronester basically togeter to get a rough idea of size, and it's a hell of a lot bigger than I'd thought.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That base is pretty plain...but could be jazzed up with a few accessories:thumbsup: Hey Chris the manhole idea is all yours:thumbsup: Think I saw it about a million times in Mad magazine and Monster Party mag. when I was a kid I even think I saw it in a Weirdo Model at one point ...I think it would great with Frankies' Flivver :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool!! Thanks Mcdee!:thumbsup: It's a definite goer!! Keep 'em coming. I need all the help I can get!!  

Chris.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

See my photos for pics of my three Garage Originals bases, and the other three bases I made when GO went out of business. The bases are pretty fun to have the cars on. When I did the Garage Originals kits, I had to make my own for the ones I didn't have.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

It was probably 8"x10" in size if I remember right. There were a few detail pieces that went on the base as well.
Steve


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I like the way you've done your bases Bruce. They match the others well!
The bases I'm thinking of doing would be a bit bigger than those so I can include some dio stuff like fences, bushes, etc. I've got an idea for the cemetery layout, and it might be possible to do them so they interlock. I'm gonna have to rough it out and see. I've still gotta get the other cars though, so it'll be at least a few weeks before I get a good look at things.
Thanks for the old base sizes Steve. Much appreciated.

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

We waited 40-some-odd years (and very odd years they were indeed) for bases to accompany the 'rods, Chris...we can wait a while longer. I think anything like tombstones, trees, etc. should be in a size that makes it look like they're some distance away from the monstermobile.


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

Might be an interesting idea to work in some of the parts from the Customizing Monster Kits too...not that I remember whether there's anything particularly useful or unique in them.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks James. I'm thinking a forced perspective might be the only way to make the bases look right for their size. I'll have a much better idea once I have all the cars. 
Scheisseler, your idea's a good one, but I'm planning on making everything totally from scratch. That way I feel comfortable knowing it's all my own work. It's just the way I am, but if I'm going to try to sell them, I'd like to be able to say I did it all.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Chris, how about a Mailbox with a hand sticking out saluting the Monstermobile whipping past, and I'm stealing that idea directly from Edsinker and his cool AFHH dio where he has 'Thing' receiving the mail...so many possibilities
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

What Ed can do with a dio is mindblowing!! I'd be hard pressed to find anything even close to his standard of detail!! I'll have to see how much room there'll be on the bases, but the idea is noted!:thumbsup:
Thanks again Mcdee. You're a source of inspiration!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've just ordered and paid for the 4 remaining monstermobiles, so I'd say they'll be here in a few weeks and I can then get started!! 
BTW, if anyone needs these cars, Steve at CultTVman has them on special at the moment. I paid under $55 for the four cars(Wagon,Dragster,Flivver,Chariot). Over here, they're about $50 each- if you can find them!! I noticed he has the Go-cart listed too. If you need this one, grab it while you can!!!

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Working on the Dragster right now so I can use it for part of my Halloween decor...and thanks to you, Chris, I won't have to make my own base for it later!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks again for the vote of confidence James, but don't count your vultures 'till they're hatched....
I'm planning away- the next step is to see if I actually have any talent!! I'm hoping like crazy that I can pretend to know what I'm doing!!

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Don't sell yourself short, Chris...I'm constantly amazed by the talent I see here!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

So am I James. We're definitely lucky to be here!! I love this place!!

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, the computer's had a hissy fit and ther's no one here to fix it!! I'll be posting very sporadically for the next month until my father(who built the foul contraption gets back from England.
At least it's giving me time to work on the monstermobiles. I have all except one which should be here soon. I've been putting them together and they should be finished by this time next week. Then I start mocking up the bases!!:woohoo: I've got the Chariot base designed in my head, but the others are still a little sketchy. 
I miss you guys already!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Miss you too Chris...Your bases sound Smashing :thumbsup: Got to dust off the old rods and get em ready for their new homes
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Keep us posted when you can, Chris! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Chris...I see you're back! Any word on your progress with the Monstermobile Bases? I know my Godzillas' Go Cart needs one...Oh hell they all do
Mcdee


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

My Kart needs some base too.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

No bases have been started yet, but the monstermobiles are nearly finished. I've got some ideas figured out, but I'm yet to see if they can be done. These kits are pretty big so I think interlocking them all might be a bit too much. I'm thinking the Wagon,Flivver, and Dragster would be OK interlocked, but the Chariot, Go-cart, and Thronester might be better served as stand alone pieces. What do you all think?
I've got the Chariot base all figured out, same as the cemetery bases for the 3 smaller kits. I'm still taking suggestions folks....

Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Interlocking all of them would be too much in my opinion too! I like separate bases...just to make the kit look as if it were part of a theme vs just a stand alone rod. Interlocking them is really not needed as it makes you want to display them together in a certain order. As separate bases...fine...interlock option...fine...but not a requirement!

Just my 2 cents!

MMM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It was also suggested to me that not everyone will have the full set of monstermobiles. I can imagine there's not too many that'll have the Go-cart!! 

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The kits still aren't finished, but they're close!! 
I've had a few ideas so far. What do you all think? ALL comments, no matter what they are, including criticism and suggestions, are very much appreciated.
Godzillas Go-Cart screaming through a wrecked downtown Tokyo. He'd be driving thru ruined buildings, maybe with an electrical tower in the background.
King Kongs Thronester in the jungle, maybe with some careless natives embedded in the tyre tracks, some cycads and vines placed around the base. I was thinking about maybe adding the fence and gate in a comical style.
Mummys Chariot driving past some ruins a'la the box art.
The others could possibly interlock or stand alone in a cemetery scene.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds great Chris...I especially like the road kill idea  maybe a road sign that says 'Dead End'...How's the manhole idea faring :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Denis. I thought it'd be a cool '60s pre- PC touch.
The Flivver base is probably gonna have the manhole cover. I'm envisioning him coming thru the cemetery gates. There'd be a manhole cover out the front with the monster heading right for it. The cemetery bases would have a low stone fence and tombstones. One would have a dead tree, one would have a hand sticking out of a grave, and one would have the gates.
How do those ideas sound?

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds like a 42 year old dream come true that's how it sounds !!!:thumbsup:
These bases are going to be the Coolest 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the vote of confidence Denis.:thumbsup:
I just wish I was as confident.....

Chris.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Chris- A little train on the Go Kart base would be pretty cool.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Now that's an EXCELLENT idea Rich!!:thumbsup: The original Godzilla was on TV the other night, and I managed to catch some of it. That's where my ideas came from. The train would make a great addition.
Thanks mate!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence Denis.:thumbsup:
> I just wish I was as confident.....
> 
> Chris.


Hey Chris at least you're DOING...while I've been Dreaming...
I've got Faith in you mate :thumbsup:....Hey F91 that 'train' idea sounds cool 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

One other question. Abstract and crowded like Born Losers, or basic and more Aurora-ish? I like the BL style,very comical, but they are Auroras. I'm torn....

Chris.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

It seems like the BL versions would be a lot more "active". Granted, it wouldn't be the Aurora style, but all the little details would be very attractive to potential buyers. I vote BL style.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I always love the Born Losers for their Bases...I say go for the BL style...Worst base ever has to be (God forgive me) Frankenstein, with the lone tombstone...they really got interesting with the Phantom and the Bride.IMHO the more cool/funny stuff you can cram in , the better...that's why I loved Mad Magazine...3/4 of the cool stuff was happening in the background and margins...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Godzilla could have the aforementioned Train, electrical tower, and perhaps an old style Japanese castle, an unexploded atomic bomb (maybe?) a little F86 along with the generic, destroyed cityscape.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Awww Rich!! Great stuff!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Denis and Rich,
BL style it is!! (I was secretly hoping that'd be the case) I'll make everything smaller and more comical, that way I can have detail without taking the emphasis from the cars.
I like it. I like it a lot....

Chris.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

We might be running out of room for Big G to be filling up at the local gas station....


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Can't see pic...

Chris.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hmmmm.... It's the logo from Sinclair Gasoline. Their mascot is a big green brontosaurus.


http://kidicarus222.blogspot.com/2008/08/earl-sneed-sinclair.html


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool.

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

So many great suggestions, Chris...looking forward to the finished products! :thumbsup:


----------

